# What Year Craftsman GT is this?



## bolillo_loco (Oct 9, 2010)

model 917.255913, serial 0307s07186

This is not my tractor. It's from an add, so I can't just look at the engine to tell what year it is. I've searched all over the web, but I don't seem to have any luck on how to properly identify the year. How does one tell the year by the serial number? The S is throwing me off.

Additionally, the 3 speed hi/lo transaxle that was used in many Craftsman II GTs during the 80s and 90s type 122319x, who made this transaxle? It's the transaxle that has the 6 pinion differential.

I'm open for any help. Thank you,
bolillo_loco


----------



## cmonster (Oct 16, 2010)

hi,ive been told that the first 6 no.s of the model no. are the manufacture date which would make it a 91 if thats correct-5-5-91


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

Heres the link for sears parts direct : 
http://www.searspartsdirect.com/par...7/1509200/00042032/00002?blt=06&prst=&shdMod=

Looks like my 86 GTII ( according to the diagram) - if it has a briggs motor, the first two numbers of the code are the year of the motor - thatll be a ballpark for the year. I have a 90's GT6000 as well - hood/grille is a bit different , the drive setup/deck is the same, but ive been told that was the top of the line model for that year ( electric deck lift, all the bells n whistles).

I had my 86 GTII nearly all apart for a repaint, i dont recall any manufacturer of the transmission tags on it- was only a data number tag. I do know the trans alone is most of the tractors weight ( i took it out of the chassis) and the proper trans oil is 10w40 motor oil.....

Its a beast of a tractor, 44" deck, 18HP briggs horizontal twin opposed, 6 speed 3 hi/3 low trans, 5 lug wheels- i do know replacement deck mandrels for the tractor are $100 each - so keep that in mind as well.


----------

